# My new pumpkin: kubota m110gx with live edge metal pless



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Just picked up the new coffee getter LOL

110hp
24x24 with autoshift
10-16 metal pless live edge

Very happy so far... more pictures to follow


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

meh, i suppose its nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I love you man...


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome setup, love the color match!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice, Chad. 

Congrats!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice setup you've got there! The color matched blade really makes it stand out. 

The second picture looks like it would more likely be an advertisement for a rubber edge pusher then a metal pless going by the parking lot conditions.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Pickups are so yesterday. Looks good.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1954257 said:


> Just picked up the new coffee getter LOL
> 
> 110hp
> 24x24 with autoshift
> ...


Very nice, but I thought "they" said that Orange tractors couldn't handle a real blade 

Had issues with the tranny in the bitter cold yet? My dad just got one like that and he gets a code and it won't move when it gets down to -20C range. Looks like yours is inside so that maybe won't happen for you.

Apparently, according to a recent Kubota mechanic training seminar, this is a common issue for these power shifts.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

edgeair;1954349 said:


> Very nice, but I thought "they" said that Orange tractors couldn't handle a real blade
> 
> Had issues with the tranny in the bitter cold yet? My dad just got one like that and he gets a code and it won't move when it gets down to -20C range. Looks like yours is inside so that maybe won't happen for you.
> 
> Apparently, according to a recent Kubota mechanic training seminar, this is a common issue for these power shifts.


Thats tough to hear. I was looking to get an m110 for next winter and ours sits outside all the time. We are looking for a new shop so it may get an inside parking spot.

Any particular reason you went with the 24x24?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It does look very nice. congrats!!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice Chad!!! Friend has one for his farm with a loader... absolutely loves it.. he hates to get it dirty lol.....


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1954379 said:


> Thats tough to hear. I was looking to get an m110 for next winter and ours sits outside all the time. We are looking for a new shop so it may get an inside parking spot.
> 
> Any particular reason you went with the 24x24?


I don't know much on the topic other than my dad told me that his (about 20 hours on it) locked up with a code on the computer when it was cold. Had the mechanic from the dealer out, they couldn't figure it out. Dads hunch was it was due to the cold because it fixed itself the next day, but they didn't think so.

The dealer followed up after their guy went to a Kubota training seminar and said that Kubota had told the mechanics they were discovering a problem in the bitter cold with the computer throwing a code and locking things up. The code was related to a hydraulic clutch error. He said it moved a few feet then nothing. Has happened twice now, he's only had it for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Polar beard (Dec 2, 2013)

Triple L;1954257 said:


> Just picked up the new coffee getter LOL
> 
> 110hp
> 24x24 with autoshift
> ...


I need that to replace the B3030 as my sidewalk machine.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks great Chad, looking forward to seeing vids and pics.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Chad the setup looks great, happy to see things are going well for you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1954379 said:


> Thats tough to hear. I was looking to get an m110 for next winter and ours sits outside all the time. We are looking for a new shop so it may get an inside parking spot.
> 
> Any particular reason you went with the 24x24?


This tractor will be sitting outside the entire winter but will be plugged in... I really hope it's not a common problem as that will really suck... I wonder if putting a magnetic block heater on the side or bottom of the transmission would transfer enough heat to keep everything warm enough and working properly???

I'll report back on how myn works...

I went with the 24x24 because I didn't need the creeper transmission I wount be running a snowblower off this tractor and don't see any benefit to having the 32 speed...

Haha thanks the second picture is at the dealer still we were just trying it out, trust me, the live edge scrapes amazing you almost don't want to plow with anything else after using one because you feel like your missing soo much


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

TKLAWN;1954305 said:


> Awesome setup, love the color match!


Thanks for all the positive comments guys! I agree the color match really does look slick, this is definitely the nicest piece of equipment I own... I almost want to get another one that I can use and get me out of my salt truck haha


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Haha the title: My new pumpkin. Cracked me up, any way looking good with the Kubota!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Check out webasto heaters. There was a guy on here that upfitted trucks for oil field use in Alaska. He used the webasto stick on heater packs on the trans pans and oil pans of the trucks.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1955222 said:


> Check out webasto heaters. There was a guy on here that upfitted trucks for oil field use in Alaska. He used the webasto stick on heater packs on the trans pans and oil pans of the trucks.


Funny you say that... neighbour is a high pressure gas welder, he was working up in Edmonton last winter near the NWT, he was telling me he'd fill his truck at night before bed and leave it running all night or it wouldnt start??? -40-50 tho 3 months of work 6days a week $140k.... now thats some tough working conditions


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple L;1954907 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys! I agree the color match really does look slick, this is definitely the nicest piece of equipment I own... I almost want to get another one that I can use and get me out of my salt truck haha


Kinda sucks dropping big $$ and letting others pound the piss out of... i fell ur pain... havent got a tractor yet but starting to think aabout one... orange all the way ofcourse...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1955222 said:


> Check out webasto heaters. There was a guy on here that upfitted trucks for oil field use in Alaska. He used the webasto stick on heater packs on the trans pans and oil pans of the trucks.


I think I'm going to go and get the magnetic stick on one from princess auto today, it should be cheap insurance and hopefully keep this machine trouble free


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1955246 said:


> I think I'm going to go and get the magnetic stick on one from princess auto today, it should be cheap insurance and hopefully keep this machine trouble free


Seriously I wouldn't worry about it until it's a problem and you might as well find out it's a problem when it's under warranty. No offense to the member that said it might be a problem but if I listened to everything everyone told me on the internet I wouldn't have time to get any work done.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go get or build the front fenders, the one thing I can't stand is the front tires spraying up on the windshield, or if you really do drive like an old man don't worry about it.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

JD Dave;1955283 said:


> Seriously I wouldn't worry about it until it's a problem and you might as well find out it's a problem when it's under warranty. No offense to the member that said it might be a problem but if I listened to everything everyone told me on the internet I wouldn't have time to get any work done.


According to Kubota, not the internet , it is a common problem with the transmissions in the bitter cold. That information was given, not just an opinion.  If the subject Kubota doesn't have this problem, great. Its just a point of reference that Kubota is aware of the problem, do not have a "fix" yet for the problem, and have made the recently updated techs aware of the problem. These transmissions are fairly new for Kubota, and this is part of the "growing" pains of any company.

It was mentioned so the OP could be aware of the potential issue before he needs that machine one morning and can't use it. It is up to him whether he wants to take action on it preventatively or not. There is no harm in the step the OP is planning to take, very simple and not very costly. If it were me, I would do the same thing. It can't do any harm to prewarm some of the oil. Many OEM manufacturers now provide transmission heaters from the factory just like a block heater. There must be some credence to that otherwise why would they bother?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1955289 said:


> Go get or build the front fenders, the one thing I can't stand is the front tires spraying up on the windshield, or if you really do drive like an old man don't worry about it.


+1 to that.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1955246 said:


> I think I'm going to go and get the magnetic stick on one from princess auto today, it should be cheap insurance and hopefully keep this machine trouble free


Sounds like a good idea. See if you can find out from the dealer tech where the clutch pack is located in the housing. That is apparently where the problem originates.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1955289 said:


> Go get or build the front fenders, the one thing I can't stand is the front tires spraying up on the windshield, or if you really do drive like an old man don't worry about it.


They are coming in today, frames showed up yesterday, hopefully the skins today... that's one option that should be standard on any tractor


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's why I said "no offense". All of our tractors have transmission heaters from factory. Problem is where we plug them in we don't have enough juice to run them. If it is a problem I'm guessing Kubota should pony up for an element. The other problem is not everything is lucky enough to be supplied power to plug tractors in. Our largest site where 5 pieces sit they won't give us power. Also wouldn't it be nice for Chad to know he has a problem so if by chance he parks his tractor somewhere one night without power that it's going move. I actually really like Kubota as I've owned 2 sidewalk machines and they were very good to me. I'd buy a Kubota long before a red or blue tractor.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

JD Dave;1955319 said:


> That's why I said "no offense". All of our tractors have transmission heaters from factory. Problem is where we plug them in we don't have enough juice to run them. If it is a problem I'm guessing Kubota should pony up for an element. The other problem is not everything is lucky enough to be supplied power to plug tractors in. Our largest site where 5 pieces sit they won't give us power. Also wouldn't it be nice for Chad to know he has a problem so if by chance he parks his tractor somewhere one night without power that it's going move. I actually really like Kubota as I've owned 2 sidewalk machines and they were very good to me. I'd buy a Kubota long before a red or blue tractor.


None taken 

Since this seems to be a recent development on a recently developed piece of machinery (transmission), I'd rather not be a guinea pig if I were relying on said piece of machinery. Thats the only reason I passed it along. What someone does with that info is completely up to them.

If he wants to see if his has this "problem" he could certainly do an experiment on a bitter (sub -20) morning when he doesn't really need to use the tractor. Otherwise, I think what he is doing as a preventative measure only makes sense for the day to day use. It never hurts to have the transmission get some heat regardless of whether there is going to be an issue otherwise.

Although many of those magnetic types don't have very much output but that is a whole other matter...


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw that John Deere now installs dildos on there seats to help alleviate the pain in the ass from buying there over priced equipment.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

B-2 Lawncare;1955389 said:


> I saw that John Deere now installs dildos on there seats to help alleviate the pain in the ass from buying there over priced equipment.


Pics? "Or it didn't happen"


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking combo you have their Thumbs Up
Could you of gone with the Nokian tires?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Greenmtboy;1955557 said:


> Nice looking combo you have their Thumbs Up
> Could you of gone with the Nokian tires?


Yeah I would have preferred them but this tractor is used with 100 hrs on it so I couldn't be too picky lol

We'll see how well it pushes a big storm and if it needs more weight or not


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Lets us know how the tire saver works on the wings. Hopefully they can come up with a different design without infringing on HLA.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

edgeair;1955333 said:


> None taken
> 
> Since this seems to be a recent development on a recently developed piece of machinery (transmission), I'd rather not be a guinea pig if I were relying on said piece of machinery. Thats the only reason I passed it along. What someone does with that info is completely up to them.
> 
> ...


So I talked to the mechanic today at kubota... he said they have about 20 of these tractors out on snow and haven't had any trouble...

He did say however the other day he went to move one in the yard to make room for a snowmobile and your correct it wouldn't move and came up with a code... it was the first time he ever had that problem, he said that there are pressure switches that need certain pressure before they'll let things work and when it's cold like that all that needs to be done is let the tractor warm up for 10-15 minutes before trying to move it and there shouldn't be a problem... I'm assuming you tried to move your tractor before it was warmed up and that's when it threw that code?

Anyway I'm not worried about it cause I'll always be letting my tractor warm up a while before we use it but I'll report back, more pictures to follow tomorrow after we get the fenders installed up front I'll post up a whole bunch


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1955766 said:


> So I talked to the mechanic today at kubota... he said they have about 20 of these tractors out on snow and haven't had any trouble...
> 
> He did say however the other day he went to move one in the yard to make room for a snowmobile and your correct it wouldn't move and came up with a code... it was the first time he ever had that problem, he said that there are pressure switches that need certain pressure before they'll let things work and when it's cold like that all that needs to be done is let the tractor warm up for 10-15 minutes before trying to move it and there shouldn't be a problem... I'm assuming you tried to move your tractor before it was warmed up and that's when it threw that code?
> 
> Anyway I'm not worried about it cause I'll always be letting my tractor warm up a while before we use it but I'll report back, more pictures to follow tomorrow after we get the fenders installed up front I'll post up a whole bunch


Hopefully you never have the issue happen to yours.

Its was my dads tractor that had the issue. Sounds like its an issue that is now just coming up with the bitter cold.

In his case, he is an old farmer type and he is pretty conscious about warm ups etc. Leaves his tractors plugged in for overnight if he plans to use them the next day that type of thing. He said after 20 minutes warm up it still didn't move. When its that cold, theres not much a warm up beyond 20 minutes will help. Got to start moving to warm up the tranny beyond that. Happened a couple of times now. He said it happened first thing in the am, after letting it sit until it warmed up in the afternoon it worked ok. He's only had it for 6 weeks. According to the follow up through the dealer, his is not the only one doing it and they are starting to see some consistent problems. Yes it is sensor related. Over the next few days with the forecast temps, if yours is going to do it, it will likely do it then so you'll know soon enough one way or the other.

Ask your mechanic if he went to the training session last week or the week before (can't remember). Thats when Kubota acknowledged the problem. Before that the local mechanics didn't know about it either.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Right on, thanks for the info, I appreciate it


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

edgeair;1955899 said:


> Hopefully you never have the issue happen to yours.
> 
> Its was my dads tractor that had the issue. Sounds like its an issue that is now just coming up with the bitter cold.
> 
> ...


Dude are you a bit jealous of this guy? quit raining on this guys thread.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

B-2 Lawncare;1956153 said:


> Dude are you a bit jealous of this guy? quit raining on this guys thread.


Hardly man. Read all the posts before you judge.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd would like to see more picture of the live edge! 

I received our first metal pless 10-16 this year and love it. Very strong and durable, have pillowed 160cm so far no troubles. I wish it was a live edge tho.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

cmo18;1956206 said:


> I'd would like to see more picture of the live edge!
> 
> I received our first metal pless 10-16 this year and love it. Very strong and durable, have pillowed 160cm so far no troubles. I wish it was a live edge tho.


I would like to see that also. They seem like the way to go for that type of plow. Always nice to hear feedback from another contractor. Hopefully you get some more snow to give her a good workout.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cmo18;1956206 said:


> I'd would like to see more picture of the live edge!
> 
> I received our first metal pless 10-16 this year and love it. Very strong and durable, have pillowed 160cm so far no troubles. I wish it was a live edge tho.





edgeair;1956208 said:


> I would like to see that also. They seem like the way to go for that type of plow. Always nice to hear feedback from another contractor. Hopefully you get some more snow to give her a good workout.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161026


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1956210 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161026


Yep for sure. Chads setup is more like mine would be than a lot of the other threads. He's also relatively local so it would be nice to see what he has to say once he gets a chance to give her a workout.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

edgeair;1956168 said:


> Hardly man. Read all the posts before you judge.


Yep sure have and I still think your a bit jealous, let it go dude let this guy enjoy owning his new set up. How about this you can chime in if he needs help with something.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You should find out if the Orange Blossom works when it's cold out tonight. It's going to be a chilly one.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's a quick teaser video of the new plow working...


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Triple L;1957181 said:


> Here's a quick teaser video of the new plow working...


What's that 0.5cm? Your loosing money plowing that, I would just salt that away!! Lol. Awesome looking machine, maybe I will catch it in person sometime.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1957181 said:


> Here's a quick teaser video of the new plow working...


That looks like a relatively new parking lot that's flat. I'm confident a non live edge could do that too. Show us some old or uneven pavement.



JD Dave;1955319 said:


> I'd buy a Kubota long before a red or blue tractor.


But not before buying green? The Greens are getting pretty expensive and im sure the orange blue and red are gaining market share. I see allot more red rentals floating around in Milton from the guys that come in from Guelph. GTA seams like Kooy bros has it locked down.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Triple L;1957181 said:


> Here's a quick teaser video of the new plow working...


 Nice, I wish it would snow here.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

G.Landscape;1957185 said:


> What's that 0.5cm? Your loosing money plowing that, I would just salt that away!! Lol. Awesome looking machine, maybe I will catch it in person sometime.


Explain to me how he is losing money? Do you know his contracts? Maybe he is billing by accumulations? He could be getting paid to plow that AND throw salt.

Very nice tractor and blade, these metal pless seem to be the way to go for big blades...have not seen anyone offer anything remotely close.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

EGLC;1957814 said:


> Explain to me how he is losing money? Do you know his contracts? Maybe he is billing by accumulations? He could be getting paid to plow that AND throw salt.
> 
> Very nice tractor and blade, these metal pless seem to be the way to go for big blades...have not seen anyone offer anything remotely close.


I was kidding!!! I am pretty sure Chad knows what he's doing! Aat least I hope he does


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple L;1957181 said:


> Here's a quick teaser video of the new plow working...


Chad that is awesome dude... im amazed how clean those live edges scrape... the salt savings would pay for it in time im sure...


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice set up. Congrats on that! How is it compared to the loader?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

New video update....











Soo far pretty happy with it... Had a few little kinks to work out in the beginning as it wouldn't start... was a communication error between the computer... The draft position sensor is currently not working that's why the warning lights are flashing but other then that its been awesome! super good on fuel, about 8L per hour and we push the majority of stuff in 2wd the loaded back tires really work nicely... Only had that pesky G51 code pop up once cause the transmission wasn't warm enough when it was -30 out... moved the plow around for a couple more minutes and away it went... I don't see that being a big problem in the future as long as you warm it up enough everything works great...

My Cat 906H loader has been down the last week, injectors/ lift pump/ high pressure pump issues, been changing parts on it all week hopefully by mid week it'll be up and running, the Kubota has really picked up the slack, I've been running 3 shifts on it the last storm, everyone seems to love it so overall I'm happy


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Very very nice...It appears as though you bought the tractor lightly used? Any plans for a tractor model Ebling on the back?

Do you mind sharing what your total investment is? We're really thinking about going the ag tractor route. The return on investment looks much nicer than loaders when the tractor costs half up front.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you save with a 100 hr machine vs new price.

I really like the look of the GX Kubota's, priced an M110GX for next season. But it's nice to see one on here in use to get some information on them.

Also interested in the Deere 6115D but Kubota is closer.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1966410 said:


> ...
> 
> I really like the look of the GX Kubota's, priced an M110GX for next season. But it's nice to see one on here in use to get some information on them.
> 
> Also interested in the Deere 6115D but Kubota is closer.


As a former owner of a 6115D and a user of the GX, I'd say you would be better off with the GX. Similar power, weights, basic stuff. Transmission on the GX is more user friendly, and I would consider the GX cab to be ahead of the D series. Last I saw, warranty was better on the GX also.

I think you will find pricing to be similar.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1966298 said:


> Very very nice...It appears as though you bought the tractor lightly used? Any plans for a tractor model Ebling on the back?
> 
> Do you mind sharing what your total investment is? We're really thinking about going the ag tractor route. The return on investment looks much nicer than loaders when the tractor costs half up front.


I had a 7040 with an ebling on the back and absolutely hate the ebling, it makes the tractor soo much longer and wider it's crazy and almost defeates the whole purpose of the tractor... I know of 2 guys who had eblings on the back of their tractors and both them no longer run them for the same reason, and when you have a 10-16 up front there really is no need for a back blade...

When I priced out an M110GX exactly as this one was set up it came out to be roughly $80,000 Canadian, the plow is 22,000 Canadian or American doesn't matter so all in all 100k sitting right here...

All I know is I didn't pay more than 80 so I'm sure that'll answer your questions, and the tractor had 104 hrs on it when I picked it up...

The operator today said again "my pickup can sit all winter for all I care, the last thing I want to do is plow with that thing" I think that says it all lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1966410 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you save with a 100 hr machine vs new price.
> 
> I really like the look of the GX Kubota's, priced an M110GX for next season. But it's nice to see one on here in use to get some information on them.
> 
> Also interested in the Deere 6115D but Kubota is closer.


Have fun plowing with the 9x3 transmission in the D series!

Kubota has 24x24, if you watch the video, I can honestly say we use all 8 forward and reverse gears, deere will only give you 3!

Plus a 30k top speed the kubota will dummy any D series deeres

Reply to other questions are answered in previous post one page back


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I really don't like hearing your Cat is down. My Deere skid has been the biggest POS I've ever owner, I hope my Cat doesn't follow.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1966620 said:


> Have fun plowing with the 9x3 transmission in the D series!
> 
> Kubota has 24x24, if you watch the video, I can honestly say we use all 8 forward and reverse gears, deere will only give you 3!
> 
> ...


Just a point of technicality, the D has (had) a 9X9 but the new ones come with a 12x12 - which still isn't a 24x24 semi power shift like the GX.

The D series wouldn't be a half bad snow tractor if it had a better tranny option.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's interesting, I just added an Ebling to my 'Bota, the operator loves the additional productivity. 

To each their own. Not a right or wrong way, just the philosophies are interesting.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice! Ready for YEARS of good use. I like my orange and orange too. Didn't think I would care if the blade was orange, but kinda glad to have some "bling" lol.

Dan


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

NLS1;1966644 said:


> very nice! Ready for YEARS of good use. I like my orange and orange too. Didn't think I would care if the blade was orange, but kinda glad to have some "bling" lol.
> 
> Dan


Embracing the orange, nice. prsport


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

edgeair;1966625 said:


> Just a point of technicality, the D has (had) a 9X9 but the new ones come with a 12x12 - which still isn't a 24x24 semi power shift like the GX.
> 
> The D series wouldn't be a half bad snow tractor if it had a better tranny option.


According to their website it says 9x9 right now with no other options... I completely agree tho, with a better transmission it would be a great tractor at a somewhat affordable price


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1966621 said:


> I really don't like hearing your Cat is down. My Deere skid has been the biggest POS I've ever owner, I hope my Cat doesn't follow.


I sure hope not! Only 1,200 hrs on it I'm not too impressed, It's been down over a week and is looking like atleast another week, great timing as it has 1 month of powertrain warranty left but terrible timing for plowing and hauling snow

Go and make sure you got the 4 years 4,000 hour warranty or buy it tomorrow lol

I think your has a different engine tho, myn is a mitsu.. not sure if yours is the same as I think yours is set up in complete reverse isn't it?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1966681 said:


> According to their website it says 9x9 right now with no other options... I completely agree tho, with a better transmission it would be a great tractor at a somewhat affordable price


Yeah the website isn't reflecting the upgrades for 2015, which includes a change to the 12x12 along with some minor cab improvements etc. I still don't consider the change from the 9x9 much of an improvement. According to dad who just got a quote for a trade to a 6105D (don't ask what he thought about trading) the 9x9 is no longer offered on the latest run. 
The GX is still the better tractor IMO.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;1966682 said:


> I sure hope not! Only 1,200 hrs on it I'm not too impressed, It's been down over a week and is looking like atleast another week, great timing as it has 1 month of powertrain warranty left but terrible timing for plowing and hauling snow
> 
> Go and make sure you got the 4 years 4,000 hour warranty or buy it tomorrow lol
> 
> I think your has a different engine tho, myn is a mitsu.. not sure if yours is the same as I think yours is set up in complete reverse isn't it?


My engine looks completely different then yours.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

edgeair;1966689 said:


> Yeah the website isn't reflecting the upgrades for 2015, which includes a change to the 12x12 along with some minor cab improvements etc. I still don't consider the change from the 9x9 much of an improvement. According to dad who just got a quote for a trade to a 6105D (don't ask what he thought about trading) the 9x9 is no longer offered on the latest run.
> The GX is still the better tractor IMO.


What's the 6105d worth anyway? Just for comparison


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice Chad! I've got to admit it has me thinking...

But I'm gonna wait a bit longer to see how these turn out:

http://www.farmersguardian.com/home...-with-launch-of-larger-tractors/67701.article


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;1966708 said:


> Very nice Chad! I've got to admit it has me thinking...
> 
> But I'm gonna wait a bit longer to see how these turn out:
> 
> http://www.farmersguardian.com/home...-with-launch-of-larger-tractors/67701.article


Very interesting.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1966703 said:


> What's the 6105d worth anyway? Just for comparison


It was low 70's with a loader. His 100GX was around 68 with a loader and similarly equipped before the dollar dropped, so similar


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Whats the travel speed on that


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC Driver;1966708 said:


> Very nice Chad! I've got to admit it has me thinking...
> 
> But I'm gonna wait a bit longer to see how these turn out:
> 
> http://www.farmersguardian.com/home...-with-launch-of-larger-tractors/67701.article


As cool as that is, I don't feel you need anything more than 115 hp to push a 16' plow... and all those cool little options only cost money, and for a snow tractor you don't barely use any of them.. I'll take a left over 110-135 for 20 grand less any day


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Brian Young;1966732 said:


> Whats the travel speed on that


My tractor does 24.5 mph / 40k


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L;1967017 said:


> As cool as that is, I don't feel you need anything more than 115 hp to push a 16' plow... and all those cool little options only cost money, and for a snow tractor you don't barely use any of them.. I'll take a left over 110-135 for 20 grand less any day


I can't imagine the M100 would have any issues pushing that plow either, do you?

What size blades did you have on your 7040?

How are you running the wings on yours? Tractor remotes or is it all set up electric over hydraulic with power beyond on a joystick with push buttons?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1967034 said:


> I can't imagine the M100 would have any issues pushing that plow either, do you?
> 
> What size blades did you have on your 7040?
> 
> How are you running the wings on yours? Tractor remotes or is it all set up electric over hydraulic with power beyond on a joystick with push buttons?


A 100hp wouldn't have any trouble either you just wouldn't be able to get going as fast... it's all about the weight, not the hp... the 7040 I was trying had a 7-12 metal pless but the plow was too small for the 4 acre lots I had it on and that tractor only weighted 5400 lbs before the plow and just spun out, no lack of hp at all, just traction, where as the m110gx weights about 11,000 lbs with loaded back tires and has no trouble with traction...

The 7040 had 1 remote and all electronic valves and I hated that setup, the m110gx uses the loader controls for up down left right angle, and 2 rear remote's to run each wing and I absolutely love this setup, so simple, no buttons to push or hold while operating, much more reliable as there is always something wrong with the electric valves or wiring or connections

I think a m9960 with a 8-14 would also be a very nice tractor one size down with the 12x12 transmission and loaded tires and wheel weights


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

edgeair;1966417 said:


> As a former owner of a 6115D and a user of the GX, I'd say you would be better off with the GX. Similar power, weights, basic stuff. Transmission on the GX is more user friendly, and I would consider the GX cab to be ahead of the D series. Last I saw, warranty was better on the GX also.
> 
> I think you will find pricing to be similar.


I priced a new in stock M110GX back in the fall, cost was 72,500 financed or 67,000 cash CDN. At the time Kubota was offering a free fourth and fifth year extended power train warranty.

I was looking to add a pull blower to the tractor and all the Kubota dealer could offer me was a Lucknow, which is no Normand or Pronovost.

I never did price a 6115D at the time (I was afraid to ask), I was looking at low hour Deere tractors, Deere sold Normand and Shoule blowers which was what I wanted, and at the time when asking customers about dealer support between the two it became clear pretty quick that Deere would be here when I needed them as where Kubota could be a waiting game. And when talking to the Deere sales manager I was told "When you need us, we will be there" as where the Kubota sales manager couldn't give me an answer. Which is to bad, I like the GX Kubota's but if you can't count on the dealer then I better look elsewhere.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L;1967051 said:


> A 100hp wouldn't have any trouble either you just wouldn't be able to get going as fast... it's all about the weight, not the hp... the 7040 I was trying had a 7-12 metal pless but the plow was too small for the 4 acre lots I had it on and that tractor only weighted 5400 lbs before the plow and just spun out, no lack of hp at all, just traction, where as the m110gx weights about 11,000 lbs with loaded back tires and has no trouble with traction...
> 
> The 7040 had 1 remote and all electronic valves and I hated that setup, the m110gx uses the loader controls for up down left right angle, and 2 rear remote's to run each wing and I absolutely love this setup, so simple, no buttons to push or hold while operating, much more reliable as there is always something wrong with the electric valves or wiring or connections
> 
> I think a m9960 with a 8-14 would also be a very nice tractor one size down with the 12x12 transmission and loaded tires and wheel weights


Hmm, it seems to me it would be easier to run it all on 1 joystick and hit buttons to control the wings.

A 9960 sure would help cut down on the investment. And for a snow only tractor that's important. The LiveEdge must be an expensive option...looking at the price sheets from your 22K number to what retail is on the regular edge, that's a big jump.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Trust me, it's alot easier running the wings off the rear remote's, I've had both, and I'll never go back the other way...

For the live edge you have to have a plowmaxx HD then add the live edge option, it's was a few thousand extra


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1967426 said:


> Trust me, it's alot easier running the wings off the rear remote's, I've had both, and I'll never go back the other way...
> 
> For the live edge you have to have a plowmaxx HD then add the live edge option, it's was a few thousand extra


Yes I would agree also that putting the wings on the rear remotes is the best of the two options we have tried. Trouble free, no electrical issues. If they could do it all on the joystick with no electrics, then that would interest me as well, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats too bad about the the Cat. Doesn't sounds fun. I was asking because i've been trying to learn tractor vs loader pros and cons. I think it's safe to say i'm on the tractor side of things after all the reading up i've done on here. I like the sounds of your control set up. 

I was talking to one of the sales guys a couple months back. Asked him what set up he would recommend for pushing 800'-1000' including a 90 degree turn half way. He said a m110gx with an mp blade.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

that's a nice setup chad. 
The driver that's in the 7040 now says it's better since you made adjustments and he is ok with it. 
Just remember your comparing 100k setup to a 50k setup. 
With most Of our places under 2 acres the smaller tractors do us better because they put more money in our pocket
I understand everything you have said an it makes sence. I think you made the right decision for your gig. sucks to hear about your loader can't they give you a loaner.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Forsure Dean, that's why I said I'd consider a 9960, basically the new 7040 just with a few more hp... with a 8-14 live edge all weighted down it would make a killer tractor at a slightly lower purchase price, I think the live edge really helps with steering for some reason as it doesn't take as much weight off the steer tires, I can totally see myself in a tractor like that next year, or a leftover 110gx just with a 8-14 plow to make it a bit more compact for some of the residential stuff


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Good thing you bought it mid feb. If it was in nov you might have crashed you tube with all your videos.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

edgeair;1966689 said:


> Yeah the website isn't reflecting the upgrades for 2015, which includes a change to the 12x12 along with some minor cab improvements etc. I still don't consider the change from the 9x9 much of an improvement. According to dad who just got a quote for a trade to a 6105D (don't ask what he thought about trading) the 9x9 is no longer offered on the latest run.
> The GX is still the better tractor IMO.


Actually on the Deere website, there is two new transmissions offered for the 6D. The 12F/12R you mentioned, and the other is a 24F/12R Powr Reverser


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1968150 said:


> Actually on the Deere website, there is two new transmissions offered for the 6D. The 12F/12R you mentioned, and the other is a 24F/12R Powr Reverser


Could be, I haven't looked at it lately and when I got a quote in the fall for one, the dealer knew very little on the details. I expect that would be a 12x12 with rabbit/turtle button?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

CAT 245ME;1967420 said:


> I priced a new in stock M110GX back in the fall, cost was 72,500 financed or 67,000 cash CDN. At the time Kubota was offering a free fourth and fifth year extended power train warranty.
> 
> I was looking to add a pull blower to the tractor and all the Kubota dealer could offer me was a Lucknow, which is no Normand or Pronovost.
> 
> I never did price a 6115D at the time (I was afraid to ask), I was looking at low hour Deere tractors, Deere sold Normand and Shoule blowers which was what I wanted, and at the time when asking customers about dealer support between the two it became clear pretty quick that Deere would be here when I needed them as where Kubota could be a waiting game. And when talking to the Deere sales manager I was told "When you need us, we will be there" as where the Kubota sales manager couldn't give me an answer. Which is to bad, I like the GX Kubota's but if you can't count on the dealer then I better look elsewhere.


You my friend are correct, kubota sucks and I'm finding out first hand now...2012 m135x engine troubles,under warranty, 850 hrs, no replacement tractor, 1 mechanic, busy as can be but no tractors in yard....I'm ready to trade it in on a Deere... Been down for 3 weeks and counting, had 2 service calls for a total of 10 hrs and both times he left with no solution, or game plan...

Dealer support is everything, when there is 3 feet of snow on the ground...I'm curious to see how the new gx series and dpf work out for you...great combo you've got, love my metal pless, loved my kubota until 3 weeks ago


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cmo18;1977994 said:


> You my friend are correct, kubota sucks and I'm finding out first hand now...2012 m135x engine troubles,under warranty, 850 hrs, no replacement tractor, 1 mechanic, busy as can be but no tractors in yard....I'm ready to trade it in on a Deere... Been down for 3 weeks and counting, had 2 service calls for a total of 10 hrs and both times he left with no solution, or game plan...
> 
> Dealer support is everything, when there is 3 feet of snow on the ground...I'm curious to see how the new gx series and dpf work out for you...great combo you've got, love my metal pless, loved my kubota until 3 weeks ago


It's funny you say that, my cat wheel loader has been gone for 3 weeks turns out that the head was warped, had to get machined down after they put a new lift pump and injectors in it... it can happen to any manufacturer and we're talking cat, the best here... oh well that's what you have backup equipment for and it comes with the joys of owning all this junk


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Triple congrats on the new Kubota, sorry to hear about your CAT 906H, I know your friend has a 244J, I own one as well, my friend has a 906H same year a my 244J(2011) his a/c compressor went at 400hrs or so, he said my 244J was a piece of crap etc etc(always joking), but like you said, I don't care what brand, things happen..good luck with the CAT and Kubota...keep us posted


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L;1978177 said:


> It's funny you say that, my cat wheel loader has been gone for 3 weeks turns out that the head was warped, had to get machined down after they put a new lift pump and injectors in it... it can happen to any manufacturer and we're talking cat, the best here... oh well that's what you have backup equipment for and it comes with the joys of owning all this junk


I would hope they aren't charging you for any of the labor or parts installed due to their piss poor diagnosis...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Not exactly a video of the Kubota but here is a few clips of the live edge working on the skidsteer...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Chad that was awesome, looks like at times the operator can't even see over the pile of snow he is pushing. Very cool


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Awesome video Chad!

PS No snow tyres, it's March and still loving the setup.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Ps you can only push snow like that with snow tires haha 

Thanks guys, I'll be the first one to admit, this skid setup is hands down my favorite piece out of everything I own... simply put, it plows almost the same amount of snow as my loader or tractor can, was the lowest capital investment, pretty much 50% less than my loader and tractor and maintenance and repairs are next to nothing after 3 years of plowing... best investment ever! And couldn't be more happy with the bobcat machine or live edge pusher


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

very beast like! looks like a very efficient set up there triple L.


----------

